# replacing starter boards



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

termite damage on composite wood? is that possible?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

cibula11 said:


> termite damage on composite wood? is that possible?


The shingles are composite, not the boards.

Now for the bad news:

http://www.eagle-inspection.com/denver/technical_library/permatek_roofing.pdf

http://www.cemwoodclaims.com/


----------



## Bob C (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the information on the Cemwood shakes. I am fully aware of the issues with the product and ongoing llitigation. Fortunately, my roof is 17 years old and in great shape...except for the termite-infested starter boards. Any information on the process for replacing them easily and efficiently with minimal disruption to the roof would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Sure, strip the roof and replace it. Anything else is a waste of your money.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The only easy, (heh-heh), way to remove the bottom courses of cemwood shake/shingles is to buy a slate nail puller/ripper. It is a long flat bar with a "nose" projecting wider at the tip.

You slide it under the shingle product, and slide it sideways until it bumps up to the nail, then pull downward on the bar until it hooks the nail shaft.

When it is hooked on the shaft of the nail, you then use a hammer to pound the handle downward towards the eave edge, and the sharp ripping part of the tip of the bar will slice the nail in half loosening the shingle product.

When all of the nails are removed, you can gently slide the shingles/shakes out of their successive courses.

Then you have open free access to replace the boards that are termite infested.

Replace them as per standard installation practice, except for the upper most row that you had to remove. On this row, you will either have to use a gutter spike cobbonger to toe-nail the shingles in place under the next course of shingles or you will have to face nail them and rely on a good grade of caulk to make them weather-tight.

If you have to remove at least several feet of rows, you should install Grace Ice and Water Shield underlayment on the new boards which were replaced to ensure water tight integrity.

Ed


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If these are subterrainian termites that have gotten all the way to the roof, you better check the lower floors. Termites will do most of the damage at ground level. Sort of a pyramid shaped damage field. Most of the time they get in where the doors are.
Ron


----------

